# Sexiest plane model?



## Dreamsthefox (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm making an Aeromorph oc and want to know what aircraft model looks the best for a male. Taking suggestions


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 26, 2017)

How 'bout that?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2017)

Grumman F14 Tomcat, no contest! <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

@Sarcastic Coffeecup would want in on this discussion. 

Brute offensive capability, can take an absolutely insane amount of damage, and its own literal "Dick of Death"

The A-10


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2017)

Having done some woodworking some years back, this one is pretty damn sexy! 






(But I never really used a hand plane much)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 26, 2017)

Why the hell did I look up aeromorph??? WHY DOES PLANE PORN EXIST?!??


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 26, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Why the hell did I look up aeromorph??? WHY DOES PLANE PORN EXIST?!??



Rule 34


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 26, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Rule 34


AAAAAAAAA NOooo... wait. I hate r34 now.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 26, 2017)

I can honestly not tell if this is satirical or serious. I guess that applies to the majority of FA content.


----------



## Dreamsthefox (Nov 26, 2017)

This isn't a joke.
But thanks @reptile logic @Yakamaru @-..Legacy..- 
These are good suggestions.
@Simo I'm not sure that's the right kind of plane...
@WolfoxeCrevan that's the internet for ya.


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2017)

@Dreamsthefox : Just a silly skunk kidding around! 

Don't know too much about the other sort, but once, I got to sit next to the pilot in a small passenger plane (maybe held 9, plus the pilot?) from the 1960s/1970s, on a flight from Charlevoix, Michigan, to Beaver Island, out in Lake Michigan to visit a friend who lived there, and it was amazing. 

All the dials and controls were chrome, and very high-tech yet retro looking. I think it was a Britten Norman Islanders, but I'm not sure. Still, it was amazing, and I kept a close eye on the pilot, to see what he was doing, just in case he had a sudden heart attack! I sort of got the idea of how one might fly one, but the landing looked like the tricky part...I guess for me, the sexiest part were all those beautiful old dials and gauges, and so much chrome, almost gave it a steam-punk feel.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

Plane porn....
Idk why you'd you such a thing when you can just look at photographs of existing beauties.
So as far as males go, I'll think of aerial refueling to make up a gender. (Why am I doing this?) Males are ones that use a probe and drogue.
With that in mind we want masculinity too  and that is with the sheer amount of "Fuck you" it can carry.
Now that leaves us with Flankers, namely Su-27 and Flanker-D, Su-33. 
Of these Flanker-D has extra canards and is a burly sailor type of lad as opposed to the sleek frame of Su-27, who can't even AAR.

So Su-33 is the one you want. But don't show me the result.


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 27, 2017)

F-14 Tomcat; the type of fighter jet maverick and goose piloted in Top Gun is probably your best bet for the most masculine plane. Way more masculine than the Russian Mig


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Not one for all the technicals of planes (including how sexy they are), I just like how "Saab Draken" sounds as a name.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

StreetShark said:


> F-14 Tomcat; the type of fighter jet maverick and goose piloted in Top Gun is probably your best bet for the most masculine plane. Way more masculine than the Russian Mig


 Which MiG? There are loads and I'd say there are plenty of MiGs more masculine than the Kitty.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 27, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Which MiG? There are loads and I'd say there are plenty of MiGs more masculine than the Kitty.



Haha, I tagged you before it got weird


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha, I tagged you before it got weird


I gotta say, I've never had to analyse planes based on their masculinity factor before...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 27, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I gotta say, I've never had to analyse planes based on their masculinity factor before...



But you probably know more about fixed-wings than anyone here


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> But you probably know more about fixed-wings than anyone here


Very likely true!

Oh to the people recommending F-14, that's a beefy plane alright, but it's got a split personality and you know what they say about sticking your dick in crazies..
@StreetShark if by "The MiG" you mean the MiG-28 from Top Gun, you'd be....FOOLED! That isn't a MiG at all. It's a goddamn trap! It's a Northrop F-5E-3 in disguise. A question follows, are traps gay?





My personal fave brand of MiGs is designated Fishbed-C, or better known as the AK-47 of the skies; MiG-21. It's a flying dart, aerodynamically shit but boy does it go fast. Also there's very little safety involved (How manly!) and in case of engine failure (The powerplant was prone to fail in heavy use) your options were to HOPE air restart worked or use the DYNAMITE under your seat to blast you off. No safe accelerations with small rocket engines there! The manliness oozes from that jet, and it's a remnant of the old times. It's like Stallone of aircrafts. Old and full of manliness. You could even attach extra rockets on it to make it go faster (RATO). Much like the steroid pumped hero that it is, it doesn't have much of a "dick" though, and it's gone shriveled up into a little prick above the nosecone. Oh yeah, and he's a bit of an alcoholic too. The radar is cooled off with alcohol so once that runs out you're not running at peak performance, and if that isn't the epitome of manliness I don't know what is.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 27, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Very likely true!
> 
> Oh to the people recommending F-14, that's a beefy plane alright, but it's got a split personality and you know what they say about sticking your dick in crazies..
> @StreetShark if by "The MiG" you mean the MiG-28 from Top Gun, you'd be....FOOLED! That isn't a MiG at all. It's a goddamn trap! It's a Northrop F-5E-3 in disguise. A question follows, are traps gay?
> ...



^ That's the kind of dissection I was expecting to hear


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd say SR-71, but I've seen more than my share of those aeromorphs already.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

I always liked the Northrop B-2 Spirit


But Aeromorph's make me wish I was never born to see the horrible porn that comes out from it soo yeah... do whatever you want with this...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I always liked the Northrop B-2 SpiritView attachment 24322
> But Aeromorph's make me wish I was never born to see the horrible porn that comes out from it soo yeah... do whatever with this...


But we haven't even gotten to Ratbat's _Dire Machines_ yet...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> But we haven't even gotten to Ratbat's _Dire Machines_ yet...


I made the mistake of googling it... Just take me behind the shed and shoot me now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

This thread


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah let me just nope out of here





E: This was actually a response to a deleted message, I ain't no spammer.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yeah let me just nope out of here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not going to repost that comment at all.

I'm still not sorry that I know about it, though.


----------



## Dreamsthefox (Nov 27, 2017)

Woah woah everyone. I'm not planning on making porn. Just a normal oc. Thanks for all the lovely suggestions.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2017)

Dreamsthefox said:


> Woah woah everyone. I'm not planning on making porn. Just a normal oc. Thanks for all the lovely suggestions.


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 27, 2017)

> I gotta say, I've never had to analyse planes based on their masculinity factor before...


 @Sarcastic Coffeecup 

I just woke up to all of these posts, this has become a serious matter. Thank you for the lesson, I have a newfound respect for migs. (Not a sentence I ever anticipated saying)


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I can honestly not tell if this is satirical or serious. I guess that applies to the majority of FA content.


Hoo-ha, Poe's Law!

In all seriousness though, I don't know enough about planes to give a suggestion. I do like jets, bombers, and helicopters though. (Does that last one count?)


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 7, 2017)

I really have no room to judge because my fursona is pretty weird. So I might as well post something to help you out. I like the forward swept wing design so here's a sukhoi su-47.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 10, 2017)

Well i'm making one on Boeing's 2013 revision of the Boeing sonic cruiser


----------



## Alstren (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

I will never understand this fetish. Just don't stick your dick in holes where it might get cut off or burnt off, okay?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 10, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I will never understand this fetish. Just don't stick your dick in holes where it might get cut off or burnt off, okay?


You can't stop me!


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I will never understand this fetish. Just don't stick your dick in holes where it might get cut off or burnt off, okay?


From what I have heard ow....


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> You can't stop me!


I warned ya. Can't wait to see this one on the news.  Also would it still be considered a bird strike if it's a cock that impacts an airplane?


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

Haha what a thing to wonder I think it probably would be


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry. I probably joke a bit too much. You do you.


----------



## PerrMea (Dec 10, 2017)

do you *ruffles wings* do you


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I will never understand this fetish. Just don't stick your dick in holes where it might get cut off or burnt off, okay?


Given that hotshot pilots brag about "waxing the tail" of another pilot's aircraft for bravado points among other jargon, it's par the course.


----------



## Alstren (Dec 11, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Given that hotshot pilots brag about "waxing the tail" of another pilot's aircraft for bravado points among other jargon, it's par the course.



God damn it *re watches top gun*


----------

